# The Ultimate Decision: Male or Female Puppy?



## DarkMoon

So it's no secret that I'm looking for a puppy and an APBT puppy at that. I've talked to some breeders, been put on some waiting lists and this question keeps getting asked: Male or Female?

I'm pretty open about what to get. I just want the best fit dog for me, rather it's male or female it doesn't matter. Now the person who had done their research in me says I should get a female puppy because Nubs is male and Male/Female combos get along better. I'll be honest, I'm not looking forward to heat cycles, not in the slightest but I know no one likes them. As I'm going though train classes again with Nubs (I really slacked off on Nubs training right after his surgery) at LOT of talk has been on Female dogs and not having much of a will to please as much as male dogs do. You have to convince them to do things instead of them just wanting to do it because you asked.

This concerns me because I am getting this puppy as a working dog. I am planning on SAR work, and other things like Agility and WP. I'm going to need a dog that wants to please as well as work. While getting a puppy this is still something that isn't for sure, but with knowing lines, I know there's a higher chance of getting what I want. Thats one thing I LOVE about Nubs is his willingness to please. He WANTS to make me happy, it's his goal in life and he ENJOYS it when doing it.

I also know that intact Males often get extremely aggressive toward other males... I'm not worried so much about that, but I'd like to keep that stuff to a minimum if I could.

So... With Nubs being neutered what would you suggest for me a male or female as best fit and why?


----------



## angelbaby

Id go for a female , You can have females that have high drive { I have seen some lazy males and energetic females willing to go , I guess depends on individual dogs} I think keeping the problems to a minimum would be easier to do with a female/ male combo rather then the male/ male combo. With the heat cycles you dont want to deal with does she need to stay intact for showing? 
If you are prepared for crate and rotate if you have to do that down the road would you be ok with that? If yes then get whatever you want cause there really is no guarantee that the female wont have issues either { less likely then a male } But if you prepare for the worst and are willing to deal with it then why not 2 males, sounds like you want a male more right now ?


----------



## davidfitness83

male x male a terrible combo imo. Even if the male is neutered I don't think that's a good combo. I had 5 dogs together two weeks ago, the only ones that showed agression were the two fixed dogs. Male x Female is the best, pick the right puppy with the right drive, give it all the love you got and she will please you in any sporting venue you choose.


----------



## davidfitness83

All the dogs in this video are male intact, while I don't own Jimmy's Staffy and the Blue Fawn dog I would never leave these guys alone simply because anything can happen.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

My trainer who has worked with pit bulls in rehabilitation has said numerous times that this breed is so in tune to its owner and very willing to please. I have done many OB classes with my girl and her attentiveness is amazing. All eyes on me and tremendous focus. She has been used twice as a demo dog in his classes. I think you will be fine which ever sex you choose because of the way this breed is. I personally will never own another intact male. They just get to amped up with all the testosterone in there bodies in certain situations. Yes, heats are a pain to deal with and I am learning with my first female who will be in her first heat soon. However if I don't show her she will be spayed eventually. According to my breeder who had a litter of 8 the 5 males all had homes before they were a week old. The females on the other hand took awhile to find new homes as they just weren't as wanted by people. So it seems as if the majority want males.


----------



## 9361

I will be getting a male next time as I own a female. But I do not expect them to get along so it doesn't really matter either gender. I just want a male. I've only had a few male dogs, in my life. My female is really dominant... She doesn't give me that nice eye contact I'd like when training. I had a male puppy for awhile, that was great, he'd look right in my eyes and tilt his head when I was training him. I think that males being more willing to please may be the exception not the rule though.


----------



## KMdogs

It doesn't really matter imo, well bred is well bred. Female or Male. I have found that Males tend to be a little more..how should i put it.. a little more "drive with game" side than females.. However there have been more than plenty of females with loads of game and drive. No matter what you get, crate and rotate.


----------



## fishinrob

Female, no doubt. Male and male is way more trouble. Females can be as game as males, and driven like a male. You could still have problems but are limiting the percentage with the opposite sex.


----------



## YAHHOO

Willingness to please seems to be an APBT trait, I would not worry one bit that a female would be less willing to please you. I think as long as you put in the time and effort the dog will do the same. So find a dog with the drive and temperament you are looking for, male or female they both should be more than willing to please their owner. I have had both and my female dog was as eager to please as Charlie but very handler soft, which worked fine as she had tons of drive so positive reinforcement training worked wonders. With Charlie positive reinforcement has been way more challenging, but being less handler soft is nice because he brushes corrections off in about .5 seconds lol! I think the dog is more important than the gender. You can't stereotype one gender to be more or less drivey or willing to please. You have to base it on the individual.


----------



## meganc66

My girl Rudi looooooooves to please! Anything she can do, she will do it. I had a male Husky in the past and he was terrible, partially because he was a husky? possibly. i was turned off to males for awhile but i do want a male as my next dog... both are good, lol... but to gel as nicely as possibly with nubs, i would probably say female but you should obviously still watch closely.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Well if you ask me... I will almost always pick a female over a male pup. That is because I get the dogs for me, not not for playmates. My personality cliques better with a female dog while training. I haven't had the opportunity to have that "special" working bond with a male dog. Long story short especially with these kinds of dogs, pick for you not for nubs. If you prefer to work male dogs then get a male dog.


----------



## DarkMoon

I was never picking a dog for a playmate for Nubs, although it would be nice sometimes for him to play with another dog. I just want to make sure I have the best fit, where the chances of aggression issues slimmed down. I know in this breed DA is just another part of the breed, I understand that just fine and dandy BUT if I can prevent it a hair I want to do that which is why I was thinking female in the first place. I've only had Males all my live and every female dog I've met has been... self absorbed. Friendly, but more focused on what she wanted rather then what I wanted. Which concerns me because I DO have plans for this puppy. I also have heard that intact males often don't have troubles with neutered males, or at least not as often. 

So I was just asking. I am the type of person who crosses all her T's and dots her i's. I like to have as big of a picture as I can. Nubs safety is my number 1 concern. He's my heart dog. Best dog I could ask for. I just want to make sure I can balance his safety with my needs and wants as well.


----------



## bahamutt99

I would get a female simply because you have the best chance of cohesiveness there. Even if you don't plan on having them hang out together, it'd be much nicer to not have to worry as much if ooooops, the two dogs got out together. I like males and females equally, although sometimes intact males can be obnoxious. And females can be obnoxious timing their heat cycles with events. I've never found that my girls have less desire to please; they just like to do different things, and are motivated by different stimuli.


----------



## circlemkennels

thats a never ending question..lol.. right now ive got 5 males and 4 females.. you cant really choose one sex over the other for drive or aggression. just find a pup you like and take a shot at it..


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

Honestly it depends on the individual pup more so than its gender, the time you put in and your willingness to crate and rotate when and if needed. I like to see people get the pup that fits best...


----------



## performanceknls

If you are looking for a dog to do sports with I prefer females. They mature faster and I can train harder at a young age. Males have to mature a bit in general. Plus a M/F combo might work better for you. Can't wait to see what you get!

disclaimer  .... I do not know about WP I see more males than females.


----------

